# Elevar Voltaje de Batería 6V. a 7,4V.-



## edunet98 (Ene 28, 2014)

Estimados Amigos del foro: 
Recurro a ustedes para consultar la viabilidad del siguiente proyecto:
He recorrido algunos Foros 
https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...654#q=doblador+de+voltaje+con+diodos&tbm=isch
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/elevador-3-7v-12v-sin-disipador-110257/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/elevador-3v-5v-4060/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/elevador-voltaje-6v-20v-11465/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/elevador-5-vdc-12-vdc-656/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/elevador-tension-3v-5v-14517/
Pero no encuentro una *solución esquema o circuito seguro y confiable*.
La idea es alimentar una cámara Canon con una batería externa de Gel 6V 4.5Ah Recargable. (La imagen Adjunta es ilustrativa).-
Con lo cual daría mayor autonomía para fotografía en las Islas y/o Lugares apartados reemplazando la fuente de alimentación externa Canon que Funciona con 220 V. AC (Ver Adjunto).  
El problema (En mi caso) radica en elevar el Voltaje de 6V a 7,4V. Con 2A (Creo que esta Sobrevalorado con respecto a los Amperios).-
Hacerlo con una Batería de 12V. 7Ah. Sería más fácil, pero el peso se duplica y para caminar todo el día con la batería a cuestas puede llegar a cansar.-
Adjunto consumo de la cámara y capacidad de las baterías.-
*Agradecería cualquier comentario al Respecto.-*
Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2014)

Y por que no una de 12 V 2,9 A-h , que es del mismo tamaño 

O de 12 V 4,5 A-h 

O directamente de 7,2 V (son seis pilas de Ni Cad) 

O las de 7,2 lipo


----------



## edunet98 (Ene 28, 2014)

Estimado *DOSMETROS:*
Muchas gracias por tu atención y por el dato; _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-492027738-baterias-12v-45ah-cp1245-marca-vision-ideal-para-ups-_JM_ .- 
Recién me entero que existen. (Como veras mi Ignorancia es Proverbial).-
Y por que no una de 12 V 2,9 A-h (Poca Capacidad, Prefiero la de 4,5 A-h).-
O *de 12 V 4,5 A-h* Esta Si. Acá donde vivo no se consiguen pero las podemos comprar por Internet.- 
O directamente de 7,2 V (son seis pilas de Ni Cad) Esto No me convence demasiado estoy en la misma que las pilas recagables.-
O las de 7,2 lipo Idem Anterior.-
Pequeña Explicación: Lo que pasa es que varios de los instrumentos que llevamos (Iluminación, Sonido, Comunicaciones, etc.) Usan Baterías de  de 6 o 12 Volt como las que puse en la imagen y las recargamos con pantallas solares por lo tanto su disponibilidad hacia factible y tentador el proyecto original.
Hasta que pueda adquirir las Baterías antes mencionadas. Es posible elevar el Voltaje de una Batería de 6 a 7,4 Volt?.-
Reiterado agradecimiento por tu atención y Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2014)

si........y es sencillo.

solo conseguite una pila de 1,5v y unos 3 o 4 a/h  y listo.
fijate de acoplarla en serie con la de 6v .
y fijate de hacerle un cargador para que el panel solar tambien la cargue adecuadamente.

simple, necesitabas 1,5v mas y eso es una celda mas y eso es una pila mas..

no necesitas placas, ni circuitos que le roben energia a la bateria, ni que fallen en el medio de la nada.
necesitas lo que necesitas y ahi esta.


----------



## edunet98 (Ene 28, 2014)

Estimado *fernandob*
Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.-
Las cosas que uno aprende en los foros.-
La Solución tan al alcance de la mano y uno complicándose la existencia.
Fernandob, tu razonamiento es brillante. debí haber imaginado lo que faltaba.
*simple, necesitabas 1,5v mas y eso es una celda mas y eso es una pila mas..era una celda mas*
Respecto a la carga: (Esto ya es Hilar Fino) y casi diría que no tiene demasiada importancia.
*fijate de hacerle un cargador para que el panel solar tambien la cargue adecuadamente*
Al estar en serie si coloco el cargador Solar + al Positivo de la pila y el - al negativo de la batería, no se cargaría la pila y la batería todo Junto?
Reiterado agradecimiento y cordiales saludos.-


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 29, 2014)

El elevador de tensión viene hecho, hoy en día:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-492925547-conversor-dc-dc-step-up-entrada-35v-32v-salida-6v-35v-_JM_
(La imagen es un link a MercadoLibre Argentina)
A 2 celdas 18650 en serie le podes sacar 2,2 Ah tranquilamente
Con 6 celdas 18650 tenes 6,6 Ah y mucho menos peso que la batería de Gel.

Ahora bien ¿Probaste con la batería de 6 V directamente? 6.00 V es el valor de tensión cargada al 50% de su capacidad. 6.85 V bien cargada.


----------



## edunet98 (Ene 29, 2014)

Estimado *Nilfred*
Muchas Gracias por tu atención.-
*A 2 celdas 18650 en serie le podes sacar 2,2 Ah tranquilamente*
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-489032996-trustfire-18650-2500mah-37v-baterias-de-litio-recargable-_JM_ 
*Con 6 celdas 18650 tenes 6,6 Ah y mucho menos peso que la batería de Gel.*
Es razonable y tentadora tu opinión, pero como explique anteriormente la disponibilidad de baterías de gel hacia factible el proyecto original.
De todos modos es importante ir comprando pilas 18650, para formar nuestras propias baterías y comparar los procesos y costos/beneficios de las mismas.-
*Ahora bien ¿Probaste con la batería de 6 V directamente? 6.00 V es el valor de tensión cargada al 50% de su capacidad. 6.85 V bien cargada.*
Esta posibilidad la había evaluado, pero no me animé, (Temor de dañar la Cámara) aunque supongo que menor voltaje solo puedo obtener como resultado que “No Funcione”. En los manuales de Canon No dice nada respecto al voltaje máximo o mínimo para las fuentes externas.
El Fin de semana voy a poner manos a la obra y realizar las primeras pruebas (Es de hacer constar que estoy en el campo) y la cámara y trastos electrónicos están en la ciudad.-
Con respecto al elevador de voltaje (Sabes si se consiguen en corrientes Capital). La verdad, tampoco sabia que existían.-
Reiterado agradecimiento por tu colaboración y Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 29, 2014)

Contanos un poquito mas sobre:
La cámara: ¿Lleva 6 pilas AA?
Las pilas: ¿Marca? ¿Capacidad declarada? Tensión antes de ponerlas y al sacarlas agotadas.
El panel solar: Estas cargando baterías de 12 V 7 Ah, por lo que necesitas un panel de 15 W para cada batería que cargues simultáneamente en 12 horas ¿Es así?

Apunto a que la fuente de alimentación es solar, 12 V como la del auto. Vienen cargadores de pilas para conectar al auto. (tomar aire) Podes tener un juego adicional de pilas cargadas con una batería cargada con el panel solar  (Respirar)

Si las pilas son truchas y/o tienen sus años de servicio no rinden, pero con *Sanyo Eneloop* de 2000 mAh tenes 1500 ciclos de carga para disfrutar. Con 2 juegos son 4 Ah, igual que 1 batería de Gel.
Si consigues Duracell, fijate que diga "Made in Japan". Duracell manda a fabricar a Sanyo, así que es lo mismo.
He visto fotógrafos jactándose de sus pilas de 3300 mAh: A partir de 2700 mAh son truchas sin lugar a dudas.


edunet98 dijo:


> Con respecto al elevador de voltaje (Sabes si se consiguen en corrientes Capital). La verdad, tampoco sabia que existían.


No creo   Por $50 mas te lo envían a la puerta de tu casa en 6 días, vía MercadoEnvíos (Oca Postal).


----------



## edunet98 (Ene 29, 2014)

Contanos un poquito mas sobre:
La cámara: ¿Lleva 6 pilas AA?  NO 4 Pilas AA 

Las pilas:¿Marca? Las Canon Originales que ahora no las consigo con su cargador, pero he usado Sanyo o unas Alemanas con buenos o aceptables resultados.

¿Capacidad declarada? 1900 a 2500mAh Casi Siempre.-

Tensión antes de ponerlas y al sacarlas agotadas. La Verdad Nunca medí la tensión cuando retiraba las pilas (Lo hare en el futuro para tener ese dato) aunque no lo consideré relevante, pues consideraba aceptable el rendimiento de las pilas.-

El panel solar: Estas cargando baterías de 12 V 7 Ah, por lo que necesitas un panel de 15 W para cada batería que cargues simultáneamente en 12 horas ¿Es así? Tenemos Varios porque algunos son sacados de los cargadores que usamos en los eléctricos (Boyeros) en el campo o también solemos usarlos en la isla donde usamos eléctricos para pastoreo, como veras no soy muy prolijo en este tema, nunca los use para cargar pilas, siempre baterías de 12V 7A o Baterías de Plomo de mayor capacidad, y nunca tomamos el tiempo, si se que estos paneles no dañan las baterías aunque estén conectadas las 24 Horas (Eso dicen los que las venden).-

Apunto a que la fuente de alimentación es solar, Si te referís a la fuente de alimentación de la Cámara, la respuesta es NO, funciona con 220 Volt. Salida 7,4V. No se porque la fuente tiene distinto Voltaje y Amperaje al que usa para el funcionamiento de la Cámara con Pilas 4,8V.?
12 V como la del auto. Vienen cargadores de pilas para conectar al auto. No nunca cargue las pilas en el campo o en las islas, solamente en casa y conectadas con cargadores a 220V.-
(tomar aire) Podes tener un juego adicional de pilas cargadas con una batería cargada con el panel solar   (Respirar). También es una buena Idea, pero llevo 2 Juegos de Pilas y Con eso a veces me dura mucho tiempo, según la actividad que tenga con la Cámara, Si realizo filmaciones, cuanto tiempo, o si use o no el Flash y si las imágenes son de calidad superfinas, pixeles de grabación y un largo etc. pero ya me paso varias veces de quedarme sin pilas y perderme atardeceres, amaneceres, salidas o puestas de Luna y/o Sol, o eventos que podrían haber resultado maravillosos atesorarlos. (La Cámara También Filma).- Aclaro que no es la única cámara que uso, pero es la que estoy dispuesto a “Sacrificar” para este proyecto.-

Si las pilas son truchas y/o tienen sus años de servicio no rinden, pero con Sanyo Eneloop de 2000 mAh tenes 1500 ciclos de carga para disfrutar. Con 2 juegos son 4 Ah, igual que 1 batería de Gel. He usado las Pilas Recargables Sanyo Eneloop Xx 2500mah - Made In Japan (Como dije antes, con muy buenos resultados) Creo que todavía tengo en casa un Juego completo (4) que uso en otras cámaras u objetos que las requieran.

Si consigues Duracell, fijate que diga "Made in Japan". Duracell manda a fabricar a Sanyo, así que es lo mismo. No he usado Duracell Recargable, Sí las comunes pero tendré en cuenta el dato, me parece importante a considerar cuando mi proveedor las tenga, Nunca se las pedí.-
He visto fotógrafos jactándose de sus pilas de 3300 mAh: A partir de 2700 mAh son truchas sin lugar a dudas. (Debo aclarar que No soy fotógrafo profesional, solo aficionado y autodidacta) –Como casi todo en mi Vida- pero comparto ampliamente tu opinión, sobretodo cuando las veo en ofertas por 2 Pesos.-
En Fin espero haber dado respuestas a tus inquietudes.-
Te reitero mi agradecimiento por tu participación en este tema y te envío cordiales saludos.-


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 30, 2014)

edunet98 dijo:


> 4 Pilas AA ... funciona con 220 Volt. Salida 7,4V. No se porque la fuente tiene distinto Voltaje y Amperaje al que usa para el funcionamiento de la Cámara con Pilas 4,8V.?


Pinta que le va a gustar los 6 V derecho de la batería de Gel.


edunet98 dijo:


> nunca cargue las pilas en el campo o en las islas, solamente en casa y conectadas con cargadores a 220V.


Adjunto fotos del kit que tengo en constante ampliación, para darte ideas. 


edunet98 dijo:


> Pilas Recargables Sanyo Eneloop Xx 2500mah - Made In Japan


:babear:


----------



## fernandob (Ene 30, 2014)

y si, pinta que con 6 v andara.

la pregunta que hizo Nilfred importante es  la de medir las pilas apenas las sacas, una vez descargadas, o sea cuando la camara dice  BASTA.
asi sabes cual es la tension minima de trabajo, que eso es lo que importa.

tambien podrias medir la tension de esa fuente que dice 7,4v pero  EN USO  que seguro no seran 7,4v.

pero esos paramentros te diran cuales son las tensiones minimas y maximas de trabajo.

LUEGO  veo un punto importante aca:
vos te vas a un lugar lejos a sacar fotos, el tema es este :

la energia que usas son 2 :
o la que llevas con tigo (peso , bulto, cansador de llevar ) 
o la que conseguis de el sol luego de esperar (demora, espera en cargarse ) .
otra no tenes , eso es claro .

entonces aca es donde se puede sacar algo en claro:
vos, decime algo : caminas mucho ?? o tenes puntos digamos fijos donde usas las camaras  ??

mas alla de lo tecnico el tema es *la estrategia a usar*, luego de identificar el problema :
la energia no la podes inventar, sale de alguno de los 2 que marque en color.
asi que tenes que verlo como si estuvieses en el desierto y tu objetivo es EL AGUA :
o la cargas con tigo (peso)  o la coseguis luego de esperar horas alguna condensacion  o algo asi.
el tercer metodo seria hacer pequeñas reservas u oasis:

esto quiere decir que si tenes lugares donde solo vos vas  seguido , y nadie mas va (que te lo pueda robar) , puntos donde usas mucho la  camara, donde usas la mayoria de la energia  pues llevas a cuestas  *una vez* una bateria un poco grande  y un pequeño panel de carga a flote  y la dejas alli  (protegida de la intemperie  lo suficiente) .
cuando vas sabes que la tenes cargada si o si  , y mucha energia, no tenes que esperar ni tenes que llevarla (cargarla /pesada) .
y usas las baterias livianas para moverte a lugares nuevos .

asi el unico truco tecnico que te queda es : conectores universales , algun adaptador y  cable adecuado ..


----------



## edunet98 (Ene 31, 2014)

Nilfred dijo:


> Pinta que le va a gustar los 6 V derecho de la batería de Gel.
> 
> Adjunto fotos del kit que tengo en constante ampliación, para darte ideas.
> :babear:



Estimado Nilfred: Si tu intención: al mostrar esa imagen con el arsenal de cargadores fue la de provocar mi  vergüenza, admiración y sana envidia ....................
¡¡¡ Tu objetivo ha sido Logrado Ampliamente !!! 
Muy bueno los cargadores, se ve el esfuerzo, conocimiento y tiempo que le has dedicado. Felicitaciones.-
Obs: En mi caso las pilas Sanyo Eneloop Xx 2500mah - Made In Japan Son Negras.-
Mañana conecto la camara a la Batería de 6 Volt y después comento los resultados.-
Reiterados agradecimiento, felicitaciones y Saludos.-





fernandob dijo:


> y si, pinta que con 6 v andara.
> 
> la pregunta que hizo Nilfred importante es  la de medir las pilas apenas las sacas, una vez descargadas, o sea cuando la camara dice  BASTA.
> asi sabes cual es la tension minima de trabajo, que eso es lo que importa.
> ...


*Exactamente, me voy a poner en campaña para lograr algo parecido al arsenal de Nilfred que esta buenísimo*

Estimado fernandob muchas gracias por tu comentarios y conocimientos puestos de manifiesto en el foro.-
Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 31, 2014)

edunet98 dijo:


> Estimado Nilfred: Si tu intención: al mostrar esa imagen con el arsenal de cargadores fue la de provocar mi  vergüenza, admiración y sana envidia ....................
> ¡¡¡ Tu objetivo ha sido Logrado Ampliamente !!!
> Muy bueno los cargadores, se ve el esfuerzo, conocimiento y tiempo que le has dedicado. Felicitaciones.-


 Entonces tendría que haberlo posteado en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/presume-tus-compras-adquisiciones-electronicas-52630/ 


edunet98 dijo:


> Obs: En mi caso las pilas Sanyo Eneloop Xx 2500mah - Made In Japan Son Negras.-


:babear: Ya se :babear: Otra cosa digna de postear en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/presume-tus-compras-adquisiciones-electronicas-52630/

La intención era mostrar que una vez que tienes una batería de 12 V cargada, necesitas comprar accesorios para conectar al encendedor de cigarrillos del automóvil.
No me extrañaría que venga original el accesorio de la cámara para conectar al automóvil.
Lo único que te falta es adaptarle una toma de automóvil a tu batería de gel
Toma 12 V en MercadoLibre Argentina
Y un cargador de baterías que se pueda conectar a la batería ¿Que cargadores de baterías tienes? ¿Foto?


----------



## edunet98 (Ene 31, 2014)

Estimado Nilfred;
La intención era mostrar que una vez que tienes una batería de 12 V cargada, necesitas comprar accesorios para conectar al encendedor de cigarrillos del automóvil. 
Si Totalmente de acuerdo, de hecho tengo varios, (Algunos Caseros), Fabricados con adapatadores y fichas de cargadores de Celulares que me han sacado de apuros. Para el campo no deben faltar.

No me extrañaría que venga original el accesorio de la cámara para conectar al automóvil. No que yo sepa, lo busque en las paginas de Canon y en las Casas de Fotografía me dijeron que para conectarlo al auto No viene Nada.-
Lo único que te falta es adaptarle una toma de automóvil a tu batería de gel
Toma 12 V en MercadoLibre Argentina
También tengo varios conversores o inversores de tensión, porque siempre llega alguien con algún aparato electrónico que es necesario hacerlo funcionar con 220Volt. Te puedo asegurar que son muy útiles, algunas veces hago funcionar un ventilador durante toda la noche.-
Y un cargador de baterías que se pueda conectar a la batería ¿Que cargadores de baterías tienes? ¿Foto?
Esto NO tengo, pero es buena idea comprar uno, (o mejor buscar algún circuito y construirlo uno mismo). Aunque ahora que recuerdo tengo uno que se conecta a 12 Volt., pero de corriente Alterna (Si lo encuentro adjunto fotos)
Cordiales Saludos.-
Estimado Nilfred:
Acá encontré el Cargador que te comente. Espero que se vean bien en la pagina del foro.-
Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 31, 2014)

El eFilm se ve bien, el "unlimited" salió cortado.

En algún momento ese cargador eFilm de 900 mA va a tener que rectificar los 12 VAC, seguramente es lo primero que hace, pero vas a tener que desarmarlo, sacarle fotos a la entrada de 12 VAC y volverlo a armar como estaba sin que te sobre ni una pieza; si te animás 

Si lo primero que hace es rectificar, aparece otro problema: 12 VAC rectificados son 17 VDC.
Pero, a no desalentarse, en algún momento va a tener que bajar la tensión a 1.4 V, así que no creo que se haga problema si en vez de 17 V le llegan 12 V.
Otra ventaja adicional, de tener un puente de diodos a la entrada, es que no importa la polaridad.

Si ya estas viendo de adquirir uno nuevo, yo le vengo echando un ojo a este:
http://www.ryrcomputacion.com.ar/es/2591-cargador-pilas-konnoc-lcd--aa-y-aaa-de-1hora-.html
http://www.konnoc.com/en/product_details.asp?id=1301
Tiene entrada de 220 VAC, 12 VDC y 5 VDC (USB)


----------



## edunet98 (Feb 1, 2014)

Estimados Nilfred y amigos del foro, informo que No pude conseguir la Ficha Mini Plug hueco para realizar la Conexión a la Batería. Tratare de ver si alguna de celulares viejos, puede andar. En fin, la ansiedad me esta matando.-
Hoy para variar estuvimos sin energía eléctrica durante 7 Horas.-

El eFilm se ve bien, el "unlimited" salió cortado. 
La idea era mostrarte el eFilm, el que salió cortado lo use como base para apoyar (Es un cargador común) funciona con 220V.-

En algún momento ese cargador eFilm de 900 mA va a tener que rectificar los 12 VAC, seguramente es lo primero que hace, pero vas a tener que desarmarlo, sacarle fotos a la entrada de 12 VAC y volverlo a armar como estaba sin que te sobre ni una pieza; si te animás  
Estimado Nilfreld. Coraje es lo que Sobra, Tal vez falte un poco de responsabilidad o conciencia, pero coraje sobra  

Si lo primero que hace es rectificar, aparece otro problema: 12 VAC rectificados son 17 VDC. Pero, a no desalentarse, en algún momento va a tener que bajar la tensión a 1.4 V, así que no creo que se haga problema si en vez de 17 V le llegan 12 V.
Otra ventaja adicional, de tener un puente de diodos a la entrada, es que no importa la polaridad.
Te adjunto algunas Imágenes
Los Marcados D1, D2, D3 y D4 = RL202 (Adjunto PDF)
Los Marcados D5 y D6 = IN4148.-
Te informo que la Fuente Original de este Cargador No la tengo, Pero le conecte un Trafo de Dicroica y funciona de maravillas.-

Si ya estas viendo de adquirir uno nuevo, yo le vengo echando un ojo a este:
http://www.ryrcomputacion.com.ar/es/...de-1hora-.html http://www.konnoc.com/en/product_details.asp?id=1301 
Tiene entrada de 220 VAC, 12 VDC y 5 VDC (USB)
En realidad me gustaría Construirlo, que te parecen estos:
http://www.foroselectronica.es/f50/circuito-cargador-baterias-694.html
http://www.ea1uro.com/tecnico/cargador.html
Aunque la idea es modificarlo para que cargue las 4 a la vez.-
Si sabes de algún esquema que me puedas recomendar, te lo agradecería.-
Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 1, 2014)

Ese diodo no es rápido, la fuente de dicroica es de alta frecuencia, salvo que sea una fuente de dicroica antigua de 50 hz. Pero ya me da la pauta que funciona con 11 V.
Construirlo, , el corte por -∆V es difícil de adquirir.


----------



## edunet98 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nilfred dijo:


> Ese diodo no es rápido, la fuente de dicroica es de alta frecuencia, salvo que sea una fuente de dicroica antigua de 50 hz. Pero ya me da la pauta que funciona con 11 V.
> Construirlo, , el corte por -∆V es difícil de adquirir.


Adjunto imágenes del trafo dicroica que use para probar.-

Con respecto al cargador http://www.konnoc.com/en/product_details.asp?id=1301 
No lo use nunca y no tengo referencias, pero con las pilas de marca konnoc he tenido malas experiencias.-

Mirando en Internet encontré esta casa, http://www.bio-tienda.com.ar/cargadores-solares_qO29XtOcxSM 
Especialmente este: http://www.bio-tienda.com.ar/cargador-de-pilas-solar_698xJM a la cual ya le compre algunas cosas y los resultados fueron de buenos a óptimos, pero no se de nadie (Familiares o amigos) que hayan usado cargadores solares para cargar pilas, el precio parece bastante accesible, casi como un cargador de pilas comunes.-
En fin si sabemos algo nos mantenemos informados.-
Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 2, 2014)

y las baterias que se usan para alimentar los helicopteros a control remoto,son livianas y podes poner varias en serie o paralelo segun sea necesario.Igual cualquier fuente externa siempre sera necesario la recarga. O comprate varias pilas recargables y hace una fuente externa total las recargas con los paneles.Creo que lo mejor son esas fuentes para helicopteros son livianas,no se el precio.En un tiempo habia baterias de 7,4V pero no se si siguen existiendo. Te quejas que las de 12V son pesadas,pero solo con pilas recargables en configuracion serie paralelo podes tener algo liviano, yop te aconsejo las "AAA"


----------



## edunet98 (Feb 3, 2014)

Estimado *tinchusbest*
Muchas gracias por tu atención.-
La idea primogénita era usar lo que se tiene a mano o de lo que se dispone. Los aportes de *fernandob* y *Nilfred*, apuntan en ese sentido. aunque ir formando baterías de pilas recargables 6 y 12 Volt. también es una buena idea pues cuando se acaba la energía en el medio del campo o del río, uno echa mano a lo que tiene, ya sea para hacer funcionar una linterna, un tubo fluorescente, un Handy de comunicaciones, una radio, un celular o una cámara fotográfica. Por eso apunto a que todo pueda funcionar con todo.
Los aportes aquí expuestos me han ampliado esa visión. Solo falta ponerlas en practica y observar los resultados.-
Reiterado agradecimiento por tu aporte y Cordiales Saludos.-


----------

